
Things a UX/UI Designer Should Know - erikdkennedy
https://learnui.design/blog/100-things-ux-ui-designer-know.html
======
privatemonkey
This put a big smile on my face! Thank you! It's a good compilation of what
people might expect of you if you call yourself any of the above. I would add
to the list most skills of a project manager, scrum master and certainly the
skills of a front end developer. Throw in some sales skills and you could work
as a lone UX/UI consultant.

